# emerge xorg-x11[RISOLTO]

## shun

finito un problema ne esce un altro:

come dice il titolo del topic emergo xorg-x11...

sono 2 paccehtti,il primo le emerge senza problemi il secondo invece nn riesce a scaricarlo e im blocca tutto...non posso fare nulla ne completare xorgconfig (alla fine mi dice che nn posso sovrascrivere il file) ne altro...ho provato un bel po di volte ma niente...

qualcuno puo aiutarmi?grazieLast edited by shun on Sat Apr 01, 2006 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *shun wrote:*   

> sono 2 paccehtti,il primo le emerge senza problemi il secondo invece nn riesce a scaricarlo e im blocca tutto...

 

Come si chiama il pacchetto?

Cosa vuol dire "non riesce a scaricarlo"? Ci sono messaggi di errore?

----------

## shun

mi dice emerge (2 of 2) 

poi va per collegarsi ai mirror per scaricare e poi mi da un mess di errore che non riesce a scaricarla

----------

## Ilvalle

prova a postare un 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

cosi vediamo di cosa stiamo parlando.

paolo

----------

## RockSteady

 *shun wrote:*   

> mi dice emerge (2 of 2) 
> 
> poi va per collegarsi ai mirror per scaricare e poi mi da un mess di errore che non riesce a scaricarla

 

se e l'errore che dico io

dai un 

emerge sync

e riprova a emergere

----------

## shun

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

>  *shun wrote:*   mi dice emerge (2 of 2) 
> 
> poi va per collegarsi ai mirror per scaricare e poi mi da un mess di errore che non riesce a scaricarla 
> 
> se e l'errore che dico io
> ...

 

quindi poi riemergo dopo il sync?ok

faccio pure il codie ke mi ha detto il valle e poi posto tutto grazie mille

----------

## shun

allora...

ho fatto 

```
emerge sync
```

seguito da 

```
emerge -u portage
```

poi ho rifatto 

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

e mi da innanzitutto 3 pacchetti al posto di 2 e poi fil emolto piu grossi...

un file era da 40 mega...quindi ci stara qualche ora penso a compilarlo...

appena so altro ve tengo aggiornati grazie per l'aiuto dato fin'ora

GENTOO POWAH!

----------

## Luca89

 *shun wrote:*   

> poi ho rifatto 
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

Potresti postare un "emerge -pv xorg-x11" e un "emerge --info", sicuramente aiutano a capire meglio la situazione.

 *Quote:*   

> GENTOO POWAH!

 

eh?  :Confused: 

----------

## RockSteady

 *shun wrote:*   

> allora...
> 
> ho fatto 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mica ti ho detto di fare emerge -u portage   :Confused: 

----------

## shun

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> mica ti ho detto di fare emerge -u portage  

 

me l'ha detto un mio amico gentooiano che l'ho beccaot online...

powah= powerful...

Edit Cazzantonio --------  Cerchiamo di quotare in modo intelligente invece di riempire un thread di roba incomprensibile grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   GENTOO POWAH! 
> 
> eh? 
> ...

 

luca ti devi aggiornare!!  :Razz:   :Razz:  aggiornati fratello, questo è gerco tecnico GNU  :Razz: 

scherzo e scusate questa intromissione ma era più forte di me  :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shun

comunque sonoriuscito a emergere xorg correttamente...

grazie per l'aiuto e scusate per i miei quote...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## RockSteady

 *shun wrote:*   

> comunque sonoriuscito a emergere xorg correttamente...
> 
> grazie per l'aiuto e scusate per i miei quote... 

 

bene

edita il titolo e metti la tag [RISOLTO]

----------

## Luca89

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> luca ti devi aggiornare!!   aggiornati fratello, questo è gerco tecnico GNU 
> 
> scherzo e scusate questa intromissione ma era più forte di me    

 

Boh, mai sentita questa cosa e non capisco cosa c'entri con l'argomento di cui si parlava...  :Confused: 

----------

